# HT Rod combos *On Sale*



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Cal-Ranch in Farr West has HT Enterprises ice rod combos for $9.99! They are great little combos for replacements or outfitting the whole family. (I would think other Cal-Ranch stores would have them too. They were in their ad two weeks ago.)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bump*
They are on sale now. Only $8.50 for a pre spooled 2 bearing reel and 26" rod. Killer deal!


----------

